# Thursday nipple/edge???



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very suprised I havnt heard any blue water reports recently. The nipple and elbow look promising if the weather holds we are heading south. Let me know if any of yall go wed and do any good. We are after WAHOO!!!- also might do some deep droping as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's been rough most if the time. If you don't see reports, look at the forecast and it'll tell the rest of the story


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> It's been rough most if the time. If you don't see reports, look at the forecast and it'll tell the rest of the story


Ditto, have had plans to go twice and the weather hasn't let it happen. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Tell me about it been chomping at the bit to get back out the weather just hadn't cooperated.was trying for Thursday earlier in the week they said 1ta2 now they say 2ta4!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Tell me about it been chomping at the bit to get back out the weather just hadn't cooperated.was trying for Thursday earlier in the week they said 1ta2 now they say 2ta4!!


So you can count on 3-5ft!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

marmidor said:


> So you can count on 3-5ft!


 Yep! sho nuff!:yes:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking better Saturday through Tuesday. If I can somehow chew through this leash I'm on I might do a trip.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Head Kned said:


> Looking better Saturday through Tuesday. If I can somehow chew through this leash I'm on I might do a trip.



Yeah good luck with that!!! LoL!!!


----------

